# propranolol - pls help



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

does anyone take this for anxiety? im going away to madrid on weds and that will be my first holiday since i started getting ibs symptoms 18 months ago. i take anti spasmodics and a low dose of cipralex (called lexapro in america) - 10mg. thinking about taking propranolol during the time out there too. any thoughts anyone? xox


----------

